# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Gutted.

## Delphus

So I buried my first and only tahr head in the corner of the garden to let the worms do their work. While not the biggest set set, but a respectable 11. I was suitably stoked as a first. 
I checked on the head about a month ago and found the horns nice and loose so took them off to continued the rotting process. I left the head in the ground, and put the horns on the fence rail right next to them. 

I went back last week for an update, and found the horns nowhere to be seen. I have searched high and low, but found nothing. I even interrogated them bribed my children with no luck. 

I have two theories. 

1. Some sort of animal has taken off with them, though the head is buried just below so I think that is unlikely. 

2. Some light fingered kyunt has smelled the good smell and popped their head over the fence, seen the horns and helped themselves. My section backs into the top10, so this seems like the most likely. Though I thought I had concealed it reasonably well under a tree. 

Looks like Ill just have to go out and shoot another one I guess.

----------


## gonetropo

this time booby trap them, nothing nasty just something that makes allot of noise etc. then follow the poo trail to find the culprit

----------


## bunji

@Delphus I would bet on it being Magpies they are renowned for it ,they are attracted to smelly meat & roll in it & play with it like a dog before scoffing , they  will by pass fresh meat for the ripe stuff & my mate use to live in Timaru & a crazy old lady near the them use to feed the Magpies & it was like a scene from the movie Birds sometimes driving past.

----------


## MSL

Definitely the kids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 2post

I hope it’s your better half, it’d be a nice surprise to get them back on your birthday on a nice mount.

----------


## XR500

Lost a decent Red head from the back of my flat once. Bloody dog from a block away stole it. Honest owner (who knew a nice head when he saw one) just drove around the block till he spotted a grubby little 4WD (2 stroke Suzi LJ50)and started door knocking.

Big thumbs up from me (and a few bevvies).

----------


## Trout

Bad luck,guess you will have to go hunt again for a bigger tahr.

----------


## Uplandstalker

A boil up of the head is a much faster method, and less chance of lossing the horns.

Great reason to get out after another, there are plenty about too!

----------


## silentscope

this happened to me as well, and it was my first 12 inch bull. i have 1 of the horns but i think the neighbors lab has stashed the 2nd horn.

----------


## rugerman

lol to the victor goes the spoils  :Have A Nice Day: 
The dog just needs it more than you

----------


## JessicaChen

Ive had heads get stolen from neighborhood dogs a couple of times. I don't do the outdoor rotting thing anymore because of that.

----------


## frape787

!! thats wild. time to build some more fences, i can help if needed

----------


## MB

Far out! Who would steal a half rotted animal head? A trophy means nothing if you didn't hunt the animal yourself.  I suppose the grave robbers may have thought it was being discarded.

----------


## Delphus

I FOUND THEM! 

In my wisdom I put them up high in the rafters of my garage. I found them yesterday accidentally. I am stoked! I now have to dig up the skull and glue them on  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## rugerman

Bonus. One of the reasons I try not to take the nuclear approach when I think I've been slighted  :Have A Nice Day:  Always check and double check incase I've done something "smart" to protect whatever is my latest toy, or most valuable thingamajig

----------


## andyanimal31

> Bonus. One of the reasons I try not to take the nuclear approach when I think I've been slighted  Always check and double check incase I've done something "smart" to protect whatever is my latest toy, or most valuable thingamajig


I'm hearing ya, older age can play tricks!

Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk

----------


## Cigar

It's called CRAFTs disease, and gets worse as you get older.
CRAFT = Can't Remember A F'n Thing

----------


## rugerman

A mate came over the other day to replace my hot water cylinder element ( yay for sparky mates ), anywho an hour after he gets home he says he has left his reading glasses along with the element spanner at my place. I find the spanner but not the glasses. So I turn my place upside down looking for his glasses and nope. Since he came over on a Sunday to fix my hot water, I kind of felt like his missing glasses were my problem even though I was 99% sure they weren't here. A few days later he finds them at his place under some crap so I'm "off the hook". One of the reasons I try to keep all my shit contained in a bag or toolbox when I venture out. In the garage I have "zones" for crap so at least I have a starting point to look for stuff.

----------


## Cigar

I generally leave stuff in only one or two places (e.g. phone is on the arm of my armchair or the bookshelf), makes it easy to find later, but you have to be fussy about putting stuff back.
The missus is the other way, puts stuff down anywhere. She is forever looking for stuff, blaming everyone else for moving it until we find it where she left it.

If I'm worried about forgetting to take something when I go out, I put my car keys with it - that way I can't leave unless I forget my car!

----------


## bumblefoot

Don't worry; I think I need a second set of glasses to help me find where I lost my other pair....  :Wink:

----------


## Rusky

A king country hunting guide was driving one of his suzuki 4x4 around the tracks with myself in the passenger seat to a hunting area. Came around the corner and another 4x4 suzuki jeep was parked up. His words were "oh that's where I left it, I've been looking for that".   :ORLY:

----------

